# Adult trike i.d.



## kshimp41 (Jul 26, 2019)

Has anyone ever heard of a Burris Wheeler Trike.
Back wheels 25"
Mcg. Sunnyvale, Cal.  ??  
Will try to get pictures


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 27, 2019)

Pictures not the best thru window.
ID Help on make/model trike?  Anyone?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks like that bike had a trike conversion kit added.


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 27, 2019)

Frame and crank Rollfast??


----------



## Scout Evans (Jul 29, 2019)

That is probably an early 50's Rollfast bike with a trike conversion kit. The chain guard is the same as I had on my 57 Rollfast. The chain wheel also is Rollfast also. It's similar to this bike:


----------



## kshimp41 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks  Never new about conversion kits before.


----------



## Jeri (Sep 21, 2019)

Scout Evans said:


> That is probably an early 50's Rollfast bike with a trike conversion kit. The chain guard is the same as I had on my 57 Rollfast. The chain wheel also is Rollfast also. It's similar to this bike:
> 
> View attachment 1038408



Little by little I'm finding more about the bike that I have. It appears it may be a Rollfast, but there are some differences. My trike has 7 gears and the front fender is different. What do you think? Could my bike be a knock off, trike conversion Rollfast?
I'm finding that it may be a knock off to a Raleigh?


----------

